# Average size adult male arm?



## Mkpaint (Oct 26, 2011)

Just wondering what average arm size is? These blood pressure machines say 9-13" is avg. I'm right at 15" cold unflexed was 13.5 at beginning of year.


----------



## SFW (Oct 26, 2011)

9-13 is average? Maybe for auschwitz survivors.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 26, 2011)

^ LMAO!

I'd of thought the 14-15 inch as well.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 26, 2011)

makes sense. I think the average in some countries is lower than others. In America the average is definitely nowhere near the 9 range. Wouldn't surprise me with developing countries though.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 26, 2011)

seems like the younger generation is smaller built than mine was. i would think 12-14 would be average


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 26, 2011)

a cuf i looked at went from 9 to 18'


----------



## jimm (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 26, 2011)

does this count the overweight people....


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 26, 2011)

this is bodytype subjective.....most people are fat and that adds to the average....now what is the average arm size for someone who's not a fatass? i don't know.....for me @5'5" my untrained arm would still be bigger than the average at probably 16" if never trained......my biggest is only 18.25"......too many bodytype variables for a true average to be given


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> this is bodytype subjective.....most people are fat and that adds to the average....now what is the average arm size for someone who's not a fatass? i don't know.....for me @5'5" my untrained arm would still be bigger than the average at probably 16" if never trained......my biggest is only 18.25"......too many bodytype variables for a true average to be given


 
_Only 18.25 at 5'5" _dude I don't know about anyone else in here but I bet that looks pretty damn impressive in proportion to your whole physique. I think even bigger guys would be impressed by that.

Your 18.25 arm is proportionate to a 21 inch arm on a 6'2" body (5'5" is 87% of 6'2") and I think most an agree that is damn impressive. I would have to get my arms to 19.95" (basically 20) to get the same effect as you!


----------



## Tuco (Oct 26, 2011)

Average, I would say 12"


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 26, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Average, I would say 12"



and the more dirty illegal mexicans coming across, the smaller and shorter the average gets


----------



## Tuco (Oct 26, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> and the more dirty illegal mexicans coming across, the smaller and shorter the average gets



I actually got that number from looking at all the skinny white boys....


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 26, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> I actually got that number from looking at all the skinny white boys....



wiggers


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 26, 2011)

shit even at gyms, with ppl that so call work out, arms are still small, atleast at my gym


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2011)

See its freaking weird, I look like I have very small arms, meanwhile I just measured out at 17.75 on the right...guess I could attribute to the size of my chest\shoulders


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> I actually got that number from looking at all the skinny white boys....


 
...with the deep v t-shirts lol


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> See its freaking weird, I look like I have very small arms, meanwhile I just measured out at 17.75 on the right...guess I could attribute to the size of my chest\shoulders


 
Dude I would have to hear it from someone else to believe that your arms look small...sometimes we have a hard time seeing ourselves as we really are. I've got a bit of a small arm complex myself (same deal as you, big shoulders and thick torso in relation to arms) but every once in awhile I see them kind of by accident and go "fk those are pretty damn huge" so psychological complexes can definitely color our perception of ourselves.

Btw cary grant is (was) the man if that is what your handle is referring to!


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 26, 2011)

Although it's totally up to the persons bodyweight but I would say13-15..... Mine are 18.75 cold, I fit but I'm at the very end of the velcrow.


----------



## coachr (Oct 27, 2011)

15.75


----------



## coachr (Oct 27, 2011)

17 back in the day


----------



## coachr (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't be the guy that exploded his biceps


----------



## coachr (Oct 27, 2011)

No telling what that felt like


----------



## vancouver (Nov 3, 2011)

I would say the average lean untrained arm would be nowhere near 14 or 15 inches. Anybody of average height who has a 15 inch arm as some good genetics.

9 for the lower end of female and 13 for the upper end of male. Excluding all death camps.


----------



## Austinite33 (Nov 17, 2012)

Are we talking flexed or extended relaxed? I'm only 5.6 have been working our nine months and while my arms are not overly impressive they are better than the non-trained norm. That said they measure 13" relaxed and 14.5 flexed. I'll bet the average arm (not counting obese) is 11-12 relaxed. (my goal right now is add one inch)


----------



## Intense (Nov 17, 2012)

Pretty sure it's 13 inches, well at least thats what an endo doc said


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

13 is small i was at 13 at 140lbs


----------



## Intense (Nov 17, 2012)

The average american doesnt lift


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

The average american is fat still being bigger


----------



## Intense (Nov 17, 2012)

If I didnt lift I'd have 12 inch pythons


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 17, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> Although it's totally up to the persons bodyweight but I would say13-15..... Mine are 18.75 cold, I fit but I'm at the very end of the velcrow.


18.5 cold... Last time I went in to the doc. The Velcro came undone twice.  just was not contact area. I had the biggest shit eating grin on my face... The young pretty hot, large breasted  nurse called me out on it.  She got the obese person one... It made my are look a little boy in his dads suit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> See its freaking weird, I look like I have very small arms, meanwhile I just measured out at 17.75 on the right...guess I could attribute to the size of my chest\shoulders


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> 13 is small i was at 13 at 140lbs


i doubt it


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Doubt all u want people can have big arms without being as fat as u bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I would say the average lean untrained arm would be nowhere near 14 or 15 inches. Anybody of average height who has a 15 inch arm as some good genetics.
> 
> 9 for the lower end of female and 13 for the upper end of male. Excluding all death camps.


my wifes are around and sometimes over 13

she does not really workout


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

And how much does your wife weigh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Doubt all u want people can have big arms without being as fat as u bro


instead  of calling names you could just prove it...i had arms around 14 in middle school...i was a foster kid homeless orphan i can still back it up with pics even with my birth mom burning her house down with all the pics in it














proof is so easy but so few do it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> And how much does your wife weigh



110 pounds normally...she is very gifted in the arm department


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm in Vegas when I get home I'll post my hs football pics Lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Your an idiot so at 110 lbs you can have 13 in arms as a female but a 130 lb make can't you make no sense calling you fat isn't a name it's the truth idiot is a different story


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

my wife is a freak...she eats mcdonalds and candy all day and is lazy as shit but has abs....thighs with sweep....and peaked biceps


i have no idea what your genetic capabilities are

most 130 pound boys arent packing any muscle...my wife is...id put money on her over most guys


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol like i said  your an idiot ill post my pics when I get home thanks for the negs is that the best u can do I got a lot of mouth you got a lot of fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

thanx man you are awesome


i doubt a 130 pounders arm size and ask for validation and that results in a bunch of back and forth plus name calling from a dude that doesnt even have an avi...very mature


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a pic posted go find it and look at it and I have an Avi as far as I know didn't ask or verification u made a sarcastic comment then said my wife is 110 lbs 20 lbs less but her arms are 13 in then u wet and negged me who's really immature I'll come at u here I don't need to neg u like a bitch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

lol


as a grown man you are 170 pounds...this is after a claimed gain of 20 pounds...you played high school football?...must of been a kicker.... that is hilarious and i cant beleive you spoke to me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> I have a pic posted go find it and look at it and I have an Avi as far as I know didn't ask or verification u made a sarcastic comment then said my wife is 110 lbs 20 lbs less but her arms are 13 in then u wet and negged me who's really immature I'll come at u here I don't need to neg u like a bitch



i negged you for name calling two or 3 times when i havent called you anything...grow up...small man complex?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd rather have my body than yours any day... yes 1st time all cif div 3 and I have chrons disease I spent 2 weeks in the hospital in January and lost 30 lbs went down I almost 130


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fat mans complex?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

sorry for your affliction...being sick is tough


and im glad you like how you look...im not a bhig fan of myself...but every month im a little better than the last...thats all i can do


my wife thinks im the shit so im good


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

You've come a long way and if your wife is happy that's more important than what me or
Any other guy thinks sorry I came at u I'm drinking


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 17, 2012)

The average is about the same size as my cock, 12 inches.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Like kos said pics or it didn't happen


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

banker23 said:


> _Only 18.25 at 5'5" _dude I don't know about anyone else in here but I bet that looks pretty damn impressive in proportion to your whole physique. I think even bigger guys would be impressed by that.
> 
> Your 18.25 arm is proportionate to a 21 inch arm on a 6'2" body (5'5" is 87% of 6'2") and I think most an agree that is damn impressive. I would have to get my arms to 19.95" (basically 20) to get the same effect as you!


Have u seen his pics? Irish is fucking jacked bro lol. And i resent the v neck comment. If I wear a regular t it feels like its choking me so I'm v neck all the way bro


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sorry for your affliction...being sick is tough
> 
> 
> and im glad you like how you look...im not a bhig fan of myself...but every month im a little better than the last...thats all i can do
> ...


As long as your wife likes how u look your good. But it's always nice getting eye fucked by random chicks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

i had to go pick up something for my wife earlier...this woman(looked about 35) had her husband clearing his throat to get her to stop staring at me...shoulders and arms looked to be the target....id much rather a chick like that was looking than a teeny bopper retard

it was nice....i do stand out in a crowd


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

Ya I use to till I got injured. I'm getting back there tho. My Fav is beach time on the shore. Almost got in a few fights cuz of my abs lol. The way I see it is if a chick is eye fucking you and her man is with her then obviously he's not hitting it right. Not my prob


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

whaT ARE ABS


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

Look at my avatar. Hope this helps


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2012)

V-necks aren't for bird-chested poofs 

17" cold, thought they'd be smaller but I'm geared to the eyeballs. 

Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

^^^^this. If u have a tiny chest please refrain from v necks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 17, 2012)

about two feet long


----------



## Austinite33 (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread reminds me of one on "How much should I dead lift?" Quickly turned into a bragging, storytelling saga. Best one was something to the effect of "My girlfriend went to the gym for the first time and had no problem dead lifting 225 for ten reps" Right!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)

ok   little arnies - YouTube

i lied her arms suck


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 1, 2012)

12-13 sounds right most people don't lift and are either skinny, or their blubber squishes in the cuff and is still really small underneath


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 1, 2012)

My BF is a little high right now but I carry most of it in my belly... My arms are 18.5" and they dont look big on me. My beer gut dwarfs everything including my 8" penis....makes it look more like 5".... So yeah I bet the average arm in the USA is about 13-15" depending on their build.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine are 16-16.5' and they look small to me. I'm 180-185lbs btw. I think it's all an illusion cause* having big arms *and *having arms that look big *are 2 different things.

I think mine don't look special cause most of their size come from the triceps. They grow easily. I can close bench press very similar weight to the bb bench press. I train my biceps the exact same way (sets, reps, volume, tempo etc..) and the damn things won't grow. So since most of the size of my arms come from the triceps, they don't look big.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 4, 2012)

banker23 said:


> _Only 18.25 at 5'5" _dude I don't know about anyone else in here but I bet that looks pretty damn impressive in proportion to your whole physique. I think even bigger guys would be impressed by that.
> 
> Your 18.25 arm is proportionate to a 21 inch arm on a 6'2" body (5'5" is 87% of 6'2") and I think most an agree that is damn impressive. I would have to get my arms to 19.95" (basically 20) to get the same effect as you!



Lmfao seriously! 18" is big. Period. Never mind @5.5
Must have been said for effect.

Big fat arms are pretty damn common.  Big muscular arms are hard to come by.


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 4, 2012)

I have not been in the gym in about 9 months and my arms are still over 18"


----------

